

The 1000 most-visited sites on the web (by Google) - ddbb
http://fseek.me/2010/05/the-1000-most-visited-sites-on-the-web-by-google/
Stackoverflow: #824
experts-exchange.com: #996
======
latch
I extracted the data, added IP, country and response headers, and dumped it
into a usable format:

<http://openmymind.net/top1000data.txt>

You can do some decently interesting analysis..like the fact that nginx is the
front-end for nearly as many sites as IIS.

~~~
sonnyz
Why is dropbox 'myth and folklore'???

~~~
latch
The categories of the json dump come directly from the original google
source..so i don't know (and dropbox certainly isn't the only mis-categorized
entry):

<http://www.google.com/adplanner/static/top1000/>

------
jpdbaugh
They must have filtered porn. There is no way redtube.com is not in the top
100.

~~~
sucuri2
They did: " Keep in mind that the list excludes adult sites, ad networks,
domains that don't have publicly visible content or don't load properly, and
certain Google sites. "

~~~
jcl
A curious list of restrictions... I wonder what kind of site would be in the
top 1000 that didn't have publicly visible content or load properly? Pure
Flash sites, maybe?

~~~
papachito
Alexa has a top 500 list with google and porn sites included
<http://www.alexa.com/topsites>

------
remi
Source: <http://www.google.com/adplanner/static/top1000/>

~~~
petercooper
Not sure why that's not the main link here instead of a useless blog article
that removes half the data and adds no insight or extra information
whatsoever.. :-)

------
portman
Amazing that Facebook has _ONE THOUSAND_ pageviews per unique visitor compared
to about 100 pageviews per unique visitor on the rest of the sites.

------
rayvega
# 824 stackoverflow vs # 994 expertsexchange

Perhaps another confirmation of what the SO folks have been saying about their
popularity.

~~~
petercooper
Note that StackOverflow is listed as being in the "Music" category :-) Wha..?

~~~
cadr
I always go to StackOverflow to find out what the kids are listening to these
days.

------
sucuri2
#20 - ask.com #252 - digg.com #261 - justin.tv

Reddit not in the list... What I don't understand is how come sites like
openoffice.org, kaspersky.com, mcafee.com are so high in the list. Do people
really visit them that often?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
It's more likely that their computer does. For stuff like Auto-updates.

~~~
lftl
Ahh that probably explains counduit.com at #29 as well.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
And likely HP.com as well. Stupid printer drivers.

------
pg
Anyone care to do a scatterplot of domain name length vs rank?

~~~
tewks
Monthly uniques versus domain name length:

[http://images.rdujour.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/05/uniques...](http://images.rdujour.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/05/uniquesVersusDomainNameLength.jpg)

------
icey
Depressingly, Mahalo is on the list (#946).

------
trun
Dropbox on the list at 985. Impressive.

~~~
darien
But reddit.com is nowhere to be seen... surprising.

~~~
drats
My question is, if reddit were on that list, would the moderation system be
able to prevent it turning into Digg? I don't think it could, although maybe
the subreddit system could. Places like /r/politics/ are fairly useless for
intelligent debate already. Such link sharing sites don't have the same "my
friends are there" grounding force that Facebook has, it's just the "vibe" and
community so running away to a new site is easily mounted.

------
sucuri2
Did you guys notice Wordpress.com and .org in there:

.com: 120,000,000 uniques

.org: 8,100,000 uniques

Impressive.

------
larryfreeman
Keep in mind that the numbers listed are estimations.

For example, HubPages, the site where I work, is listed at #270 with 11M
unique visitors and 97M page views.

Our monthly absolute unique visitors (according to Google Analytics) is more
than three times that. Our monthly page views are greater than 100M.

------
monos
"...as measured by Ad Planner."

the list is a decent guesstimate. unless every single site on the planet uses
the facebook like button, google analytics, google ads, or something else that
tracks globally, there is now way to correctly measure UC or PI.

------
jhaglund
it reassures me that foxnews.com is farther down than I would have expected.

43\. <http://bbc.co.uk> 83\. <http://nytimes.com> 179\. <http://reuters.com>
257\. <http://foxsports.com> 279\. <http://foxnews.com>

------
dolinsky
Mashable - #696 Techcrunch - #850. Nice to see I'm not the only one that
prefers Cashmore to Arrington.

~~~
ElbertF
Why? All Mashable does is post about Twitter trends and recycle Techcrunch
posts a week later.

------
arst
I really doubt that usgs.gov (#978) gets anywhere near the number of visits
that nfl.com gets (#993).

~~~
ojbyrne
Everytime there's an earthquake in California, half the state goes there.

------
wheaties
Wow, yahoo is up there. It's a shame they can't monetize their websites more.

~~~
ThomPete
I think their problem is that they are to big an operation. They probably
could be if they trimmed the company.

------
zandorg
Geocities still running in Japan after being shut down in the west? Wierd!

------
alexyim
It's interesting how hard it is to come up with <http://windows.com> even
though I tried explicitly searching for it

------
volida
where s youtube?

~~~
jcl
"Keep in mind that the list excludes adult sites, ad networks, domains that
don't have publicly visible content or don't load properly, and certain Google
sites."

------
hokkos
where is google in that list ?

~~~
bond
"Keep in mind that the list excludes adult sites, ad networks, domains that
don't have publicly visible content or don't load properly, and certain Google
sites." reply

------
retube
the daily mail at 236 aarrgghhhhh!!!!!!!

------
rokhayakebe
Scribd 102. Excellent. I would like to know how much financing each one of
those site took to date.

------
ori_b
google isn't on that list?

------
nkassis
where is slashdot?

